# Comment Effacer La Mémoire De Mail..?



## Sudiste06 (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour à Tous,

Voilà mon problème, j'expédie des Newsletters via Mail et dernièrement j'ai rencontré un souci  : je copie-colle des adresses mails dans un compte mail yahoo et certaines sortes (après le copié-collé dans Mail..) "buguées", c'est à dire que sont mélangés certains destinateurs avec d'autres et comme visiblement Mail se souvient des adresses il ne veut rien comprendre et même en les ajoutant une à une il me les ressort "mélangées", je voulais donc savoir comment faire pour effacer la mémoire de Mail..?  

Merci pour votre aide..  

S06


----------



## Toumak (19 Août 2007)

je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire par mémoire de mail
mais tu peux toujours essayer en supprimant le cache de mail
il se trouve dans petite maison > bibliothèque > caches > mail


----------



## Sudiste06 (19 Août 2007)

Bah écoute ça doit être ça, je teste et te dis..  

S06


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

hmm
etrrange facon de proc&#233;der

1- si tu envoies des newsletters ( et mail n'est pas un outil fait pour ca)

il est plus malin de faire
* une entr&#233;e dans carnet d'adresse de cet email  via le menu contextuel de Mail ( rien &#224; copier coller c'est l'OS qui bosse )

** dans le carnet d'adresse , prendre les adresses des destinataires de newsletter et cr&#233;er un groupe ( ou plusieurs)

et  en r&#233;daction du message dans le champ adresse taper le nom de groupe
et l'OS remplira

 d'ailleurs si on ne veut pas que les destinataires voient les adresses des autres ( plus prudent)
il suffit de taper le nom du groupe dans  champ CCI

------
2- nettoyer le boxon

une maniere simple
menu  Mail /fenetres / destinataires pr&#233;cedents

et l&#224; enlever les adresses  sur lesquelles on s'est gourr&#233;


----------



## Sudiste06 (19 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire par mémoire de mail
> mais tu peux toujours essayer en supprimant le cache de mail
> il se trouve dans petite maison > bibliothèque > caches > mail



Heuuu et dans le dossier "cache" de Mail je fais quoi, je jette les différents dossiers dans la corbeille c'est ça..??   :rateau: 

S06


----------



## Sudiste06 (19 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmm
> etrrange facon de procéder
> 
> 1- si tu envoies des newsletters ( et mail n'est pas un outil fait pour ca)
> ...




Yep mais justement j'ai trouvé "fastidieux" la gestion des Groupes sous Mail mais je suis un "Nul" donc ça doit être normal.. (??) :rateau: :rateau:  

S06


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

plus fastidieux que des copii&#233;s-coll&#233;s approximatifs ou la zone dans le champ adresse?

l'avantage du carnet , c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur et c'est propre


----------



## Toumak (19 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Heuuu et dans le dossier "cache" de Mail je fais quoi, je jette les différents dossiers dans la corbeille c'est ça..??   :rateau:
> 
> S06



tu suprimes carrément ce dossier mail 
(attention on parle bien de celui du dossier caches !!)


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Août 2007)

Fen&#234;tre > destinataires pr&#233;c&#233;dents


Et, en parlant de destinataires, le forum destinataire des topics sur les logiciels internet, on l'a indiqu&#233; en rouge dans l'en-t&#234;te de celui ci !


----------



## Sudiste06 (20 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Fenêtre > destinataires précédents
> 
> 
> Et, en parlant de destinataires, le forum destinataire des topics sur les logiciels internet, on l'a indiqué en rouge dans l'en-tête de celui ci !



Ok bah désolé on peut peut-être le déplacé..??  

Quant aux dossiers je les jette donc dans la poubelle, j'ai bon là..??  

S06


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> ....
> 
> Quant aux dossiers je les jette donc dans la poubelle, j'ai bon là..??
> 
> S06


 
NON tu oublies ce qui t'a été dit dans les premières réponses (d'autant que ça ne règlera pas ton souci d'adresse emails gardées en mémoire)

Regardes le message de Chandler, il t'a donné LA réponse:
Menu Fenêtres puis Destinataires précédents

et là tu fais le ménage dans les adresses eMail que Safari a conservé en mémoire


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> NON tu oublies ce qui t'a été dit dans les premières réponses (d'autant que ça ne règlera pas ton souci d'adresse emails gardées en mémoire)
> 
> Regardes le message de Chandler, il t'a donné LA réponse:
> Menu Fenêtres puis Destinataires précédents
> ...


inexact
j'ai donné deux choses
- la procédure propre d'inclusion d'adresse
- et la manip destinataires précédents

fau lire remy , faut lire


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> inexact
> j'ai donné deux choses
> - la procédure propre d'inclusion d'adresse
> - et la manip destinataires précédents
> ...


 
Oups désolé.... :rateau:  Shame on me!!!!  
donc effectivement *le gagnant est Pascal* qui avait donné la réponse bien avant Chandler...

Désolé Chandler, mais je suis obligé de rectifier le tableau "Hall of Fame" des sauveteurs MacGéens


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

Mais remy je pensais pas &#224; qui est prem's ( y a pas de compete)

Mais plut&#244;t  &#224; " oublie ce qu'on t'a dit au d&#233;but"

------------
cr&#233;er des groupes pour des envois...group&#233;s  

 simple propre et facilite la saisie des adresses d'envoi group&#233;
 car de saisie y en a plus ou presque

Maintenant si Sudiste 06 veut continuer &#224; s'emb&#234;ter avec chacun de ses copi&#233;s-colll&#233;s et ses m&#233;langes &#224; sa sauce , c'est &#224; lui de voir


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais remy je pensais pas à qui est prem's ( y a pas de compete)
> ...


 

Oui, j'avais bien compris... mais effectivement j'avais totalement zappé ta réponse qui était tout à fait complète.  

En disant "oublies ce qu'on t'a dit au début", je pensais surtout à l'idée de purger les caches de mail qui, elle, n'aurait rien solutionné.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

oui oui 


mais j'insiste et remets une couche 
(peuvent &#234;tre t&#234;tus ces 06)

cr&#233;er des groupes ca &#233;vite de se gourrer et ensuite l'adressage se fait tr&#232;s vite et sans erreur


----------



## Sudiste06 (20 Août 2007)

Houla houla faut Vous suivre hein..


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Oups désolé.... :rateau:  Shame on me!!!!
> donc effectivement *le gagnant est Pascal* qui avait donné la réponse bien avant Chandler...
> 
> Désolé Chandler, mais je suis obligé de rectifier le tableau "Hall of Fame" des sauveteurs MacGéens



ben alors pascal ne respecte pas les standards du web en terme d'accessibilité car comme toi je n'ai pas vu sa réponse (je vais relire tout ça)

Edit : après relecture et re relecture j'ai trouvé la réponse de Pascal. 
Bon faut dire que tout ce qui est en dessous de --------- je ne le lis pas pour moi c'est la signature  :rateau:


----------

